# Setting up enclosure for Albino Darwin



## inkarnate (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey people.

So I've got a few questions about setting up an enclosure for a yearling Albino Darwin Python and would like people opinions. Thank is going to be a S2M Reptile One Melamine enclosure with the glass section in the base for heating purposes.

1. What is the best way to seal the inside bottom edges of the melamine from water? Saw someone recommend this stuff is it ok?




2. Is it better to use a heat mat or heat cord underneath the glass? And how would I attach it?

3. Lighting for the tank? Recommendations.....multi color LED strips for day/night? Will they be bright enough?

Cheers.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 21, 2016)

Congrats on the new baby Darwin  hopefully I can answer your questions, 
1.I can't tell you too much about that particular sealant, but as a general rule you want to go with aquarium sealant when possible, as it has little chance of hurting the reptile, if it's safe for fish it's safe for reptiles. Any aquarium or reptile store should have some. I wouldn't have thought you would need to worry too much about sealing the base anyway as Darwins shouldn't be kept in high humidity, unless its damaged?

2. some people prefer heat cords, other prefer heat mats, I don't use cords currently, but I do have a heat mat, which is very easy to install, all you need to do is simply place it under the tank, ensuring that there is airflow between the mat and the tank, this can be done by placing 'feet' on the tank to slightly elevate it. Whatever heating method you use, you do need a thermostat.

3.how old is the snake? Baby snakes are very timid and 'shy', and would probably prefer low or no lighting. 'Warm' lighting seems to work well for me, but I only used it when my snake was about 10 months old and very settled in. Whatever lighting you do use if you decide to, make sure it's on a timer, 12 hours on and 12 hours off in summer, you can reduce it by a couple of hours in winter when it's older to encourage brumation. 

Hope this helps


----------



## inkarnate (Nov 21, 2016)

Cheers for the reply.

Only question about aquarium sealant is that it's for glass.....would it still work with melamine? Only reason I got told to seal it is in case the snake spills the water and it leaks into the cracks.

I've got a habistat pulse thermostat on its way 

The snake is 12 months old. I've got a timer also so thats cool.

Cheers.

- - - Updated - - -

For lighting, the Exo Terra Compact Canopy lights that house 2 bulbs.......can the 2 diff bulbs be turned on and off individually? ie have a sun globe one side, moonlight globe other?


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 21, 2016)

Personally, standard window and glass caulk from Bunnings is fine, I have used it for builds for years, provided you allow a few days to air out the fumes. It will bond to both glass and timber, but melamine itself will require sanding to rough-up the surface where you'll be applying the caulking in order for anything to bond to it at all. If you insist on using aquarium snot, it'll be in the same section for twice the price. If you end up opting to use a heat cord, you can use strips of aluminium tape to bond it to the glass bottom. Also can be had from Bunnings, or jaycar etc.


----------



## MatE (Nov 21, 2016)

You can buy the aquarium grade silicon in white you only need to wipe the melamine down with a damp cloth and it seals fine.


----------



## inkarnate (Dec 7, 2016)

Finally got it all setup.


----------



## inkarnate (Dec 8, 2016)

Some more pics.


----------



## littlemay (Dec 8, 2016)

Cute little noodle you have there, looks like he'll grow up to be a beauty


----------

